# Making your betta flare is NOT FINE!



## Fieldz

Please, do not put the mirror to your betta again, ever. When bettas flare they get so stressed as they think they are going to fight, even though that wont happen. The first and LAST time I tried to make my betta flare he woke up the next morning with a inflamed fin because of tail biting. I will never do that again. 

Making your betta flare on purpose isn`t healthy for him.

If you like your bettas and want to give them the best, dont make them flare, ever. He wont be ugly if he doesnt flares, neither more beautiful if he does, believe me.

Thank you so much for reading this post. Follow my advice and dont make your bettas flare. If you want me to prove you flaring isnt good, go to any petshop where bettas stay in separated jails ( thats what I call those cups ) beside each other flaring and then come talk to me.


----------



## Laki

Erm...Disagree. Clamped fins is a more tell tale sign of distress. Betta generally, when kept in fair conditions, swim around with tail always flared.. Not to extremes mind you, but it shows their health. I um.. Have never seen Lakitu's fins clamped or lame. I guess I'm not "caring" for him? I think you're opinion is fair but a little exaggerated. 

Many people show a mirror as a way to stimulate and fire up their betta for like.. 2 minutes a day. But there are other ways to stimulate your fish, since living in the "jails" without stimulation would be just as bad. Teaching betta to jump out of water a bit for food, lettting them chase live food, dangling frozen bloodworms around on a small stick for them to hunt down, playing with a small syringe to blow tiny bubbles, simply looking at your betta. ALL of these activities will result in a happy healthy betta to flare up his fins. 
So.. If you don't like nor appreciate the beauty of these glorious fish then don't keep them as hobby?


----------



## PewPewPew

Fact:

Having one bad personal experience with one fish one time is not grounds for assuming and making a post that doing something is automatically incorrect or wrong.

This post is incorrect.

You may have a neurotic betta, or he may be stressed out from tank negligence, etc.. Who knows? 

Fact is, that's probably not what caused it, and if it did, its a fluke occurrence.


Again, dont assume things because of a single bad experience. It is fine to have a betta flare on occasion. Its natural. Doing it too often may prove stressful and could result in a blown fin, but again, this is doing it *often.*


----------



## TheCrysCat

^+1


i've *never* had complications due to flaring, and I've been keeping bettas for almost a year now. Doing it too much would stress them out, though.


----------



## newarkhiphop

:blueyay:


----------



## Banicks

PewPewPew said:


> Fact:
> 
> Having one bad personal experience with one fish one time is not grounds for assuming and making a post that doing something is automatically incorrect or wrong.
> 
> This post is incorrect.
> 
> You may have a neurotic betta, or he may be stressed out from tank negligence, etc.. Who knows?
> 
> Fact is, that's probably not what caused it, and if it did, its a fluke occurrence.
> 
> 
> Again, dont assume things because of a single bad experience. It is fine to have a betta flare on occasion. Its natural. Doing it too often may prove stressful and could result in a blown fin, but again, this is doing it *often.*


+1

Hi Fieldz,

My boys flare as part of their exercise, only for a minute a day. Sometimes not at all, my VT will flare up at my finger, other times he will follow it around playfully.

My HM is scared of his own shadow, and will flare then run away into his plants then come back again, I attribute this to his young age. I actually didn't flare him for about a week recently. He had ended up tail biting - so I could by your assumptions say not flaring causes tail biting!

Many things are in play with our Betta's, and to say something that is part of their nature is what is solely causing a problem, is a very unfounded assumption.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I make sure my bettas flare occasionally. This then can show me the crevices in their fins (like Sasuke's hidden fin rot - he's a rescue), plus see any tears and determine what they would be from. My Crayola is a diva and flares a lot on his own. Maine is silly and flares at a speck on the side of the tank. Yes, some bettas have gotten hurt from flaring overly too much - it's been said around here. But, it is not dangerous. I do understand if there were mirrors surrounding his tank - that would be annoying and stressful. 

But like Banicks said, it's a part of their nature - it's instinct. One betta I have I won't make flare, because side of his face IS severely damaged and torn (another rescue), and to me it seems like it would be hurting him...

edit: if flaring is bad, all males that were bred would be dead or destroyed... which means the entire breed would be extinct.. just saying


----------



## betaguy

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Dragonlady

Sorry, I have to disagree. :roll: It is a good idea to time flaring activity. Start with a minute or two until they gain stamina. It is not very healthy for a sedentary person to run a marathon either , but whatever.;-)


----------



## Aluyasha

I also disagree with the OP. Flaring in itself does not cause issues unless done constantly.
It also depends on the Betta's personality. I have had many Bettas and only one was a tail biter, and he was fine with his reflection and looking at other Bettas. He had two tail biting triggers, My other Betta Melvin and when I moved his tank. As long as he did not see Melvin and his tank stayed in one spot he was fine.
So yes, it is possible to have a bad experince with flaring Bettas, but one time or one Betta is not enough to judge it wrong. And it is wrong to make it out to be that people who let their Bettas flare do not care about their fish.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I flare my boys everyday, I've been doing it forever. It's a form of entertainment for them and me. A solitary, monotonous life isn't the best and some excitement now and then helps. In fact I've had 2 bettas bite their tails when not flared for a week. From total boredom. Flaring also helps stretch their fins and also helps relieve constipation in some cases. As long as it is not overdone, flaring is fine. As P3 said, your betta may have a neurotic issue. A single occurrence like that cannot be used to debunk what people have been doing for years now.


----------



## Myates

I don't use a mirror with my bettas (anymore) but that is only because I have moved them all so they are side by side in their tanks (with 3-4 inches between them). They flare on their own once or twice a day at each other for a few seconds... then it's over. 
When I first got my VT his tail fin was dragging low and thin.. but now his tail stays spread out (not flaring spread, but holding it up and open) because he is now stronger doing so then he was when he was in the cup at the store.
They will flare at anything they deem fit to, and nothing you do will stop them. They will flare at you, at a shiny rock, their thermometer. It's just what they do. 
It doesn't necessarily stress them out, but gets their energy levels up, adrenaline rush, etc. When they are done, most will be more active immediately following the flaring session and that isn't a bad thing.
If you wish not to make yours flare, that's fine. You may state it that you wish not to and why. But you don't want to give misinformation to new owners about it, especially when we recommend it as a way to beat boredom/tail biting. 

Xander and I have flaring competitions together, he starts (and usually wins). I'd hate to think that he is hurting himself doing something he chooses and is natural for them. Luckily, it's not harming him


----------



## Luimeril

you can't stop bettas from flaring. it's natural for them. some, do it at everything(Cup did, even sounds, and my mom's CT flares at my finger, the cat, or even my face). it strengthens their fins, stimulates blood flow to the fins(making them more colorful), and keeps them entertained...


----------



## youlovegnats

Ha....haha....hahahaha....HAHAHAHHAHAHA! 


That is all.


----------



## ollief9

> also helps relieve constipation in some cases


Yes. Definitely. My Betta always poops when I get him to flare lol


----------



## indjo

IMO, flaring is actually good for them (already mentioned above). If you never flare them they become weak and their fins would clamp (specially long finned), and it affects their immune system too. 

I flare mine between 15 - 60 minutes daily by lifting the divider about 2cm. Or replace the normal divider with one that has a small hole in the center. They won't constantly flare, only when they come across each others sight.


----------



## Fieldz

I do play with my betta. I mean the mirror, thats the problem. Flaring isnt fine at all. Your bettas will even last less if you do that often.


----------



## TheCrysCat

No, flaring is fine. I've had my fish flare, and *never* had any problems related to it. Chances are, your fish is going to flare at some point whether you want it to or not.


----------



## Fieldz

I still dont know if I should put the mirror so he flares or not... 

You guys dont know what my betta does when he looks himself at the mirror, he starts to panic and move around his aquarium like a bullet, breathing SO HARD and showing his black beard and opening his fins to the point of almost stretching them.


----------



## TheCrysCat

How big is his tank? Maybe he feels scared because he has no where to run to. Also, just because it doesn't work for your fish doesn't mean it's bad for *everyone's*.


----------



## Fieldz

Its a 5 gallon with silk plants, gravel and everything. Even a house.


----------



## indjo

That's what they do.... it's perfectly natural. It's good exercise for them. Imagine yourself not moving much, never exercising, just do nothing ...... it's not healthy.

If your guy is a tail bitter, I'd suggest not to flare him - not until much later. Flaring will make him tail bite.


----------



## TheCrysCat

Well, maybe he doesn't like it, then. That's fine; they all have their own personalities. But you shouldn't go on here saying that it's bad for every single fish, because it's not.


----------



## Luimeril

flaring is very healthy for them. as i stated, it improves blood flow to their fins, and DOES brighten them up. the betta in my avatar is a good example of how it helps them color up. he was dull grey, pretty ugly. then, i started showing him, himself in a CD(the mirror side), and he'd flare and dart about, showing off. he builds HUGE bubble nests now, and is almost black with blue shine to him.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah my Voldemort does what you say Fieldz... the panicked heavy breathing. So he's definitely a loner-non-flare betta  although he flares at random things anyways >< I know my one betta looks like he strains himself to flare, while another looks mostly frisky and happy flaring >< So yes, depends on the betta, and amount of flaring... 

Luimeril +1


----------



## Luimeril

bettas dart around when they flare. they swim away, then come back. they're trying to scare the other betta away. the heavy breathing is just their reaction to exercise. don't YOU breath heavy after a hard work out?


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol. I think my Voldemort is just anewbie though xD all my other bettas have the deep slow breathing methods, and wiggling showing off...aaand he has the hard fast breathing like OH MY GOSH feeling xDD


----------



## Luimeril

Cup used to be like that. frantic darting about. he'd even ram the side of the tank if it was another betta and not his reflection. it's all just how much they show off. some flare a little, some flare alot. some just wiggle, some go crazy. it's all in their personalities.


----------



## Sena Hansler

haha yeah x.x Spartan does the ramming... he's divided in a 10 gallon with plants and stuff with Voldemort. I was surprised because Voldemort can't even make it sway even an itty bitty bit since it is well... half buried lol. And then guess Spartan turned around, slammed into it and shook it LOL. Voldemort isn't as much of a butt


----------



## MrVampire181

I had a discussion with Linda Olson about this. personally I've never card my fish and Linda was telling me by visually seperating them you cut off their social interaction. believe it or not bettas are very social. bettas often become "depressed" when removed from their siblings or fry. bettas use body language as a way of communicating.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not just that, but I noticed that one betta I had (when I only had ONE) I put him in my room he didn't move as much. put him back in the high traffic area (which so many people -ugh- said "dont you'll stress him") and he was wiggling, reacting and swimming around just fine. 

Bettas definitely like interaction  whether with each other, or with you.


----------



## Myates

indjo said:


> If your guy is a tail bitter, I'd suggest not to flare him - not until much later. Flaring will make him tail bite.


Actually, it is often recommended to flare them if they are tail biting. It is a way to break up boredom, also for those vain guys, they want to look as big and the best they can to compete with another male/female.



Fieldz said:


> I do play with my betta. I mean the mirror, thats the problem. Flaring isnt fine at all. Your bettas will even last less if you do that often.


There is no study showing that, no research. What about the bettas that flare and live 7, 8 years? Or the ones in the wild that do it every time they see another? If it was dangerous to their health, I don't think they would be capable of flaring.



Fieldz said:


> You guys dont know what my betta does when he looks himself at the mirror, he starts to panic and move around his aquarium like a bullet, breathing SO HARD and showing his black beard and opening his fins to the point of almost stretching them.


That is what flaring is: Opening their beard (that is what it's there for!), swimming about, dancing, and opening their fins to max (which is actually good for them to do), etc. He may be out of breath because he isn't as strong as he could be.. like the ones that flare thanks to mirrors or seeing other bettas regularly.


----------



## Sena Hansler

<<<< used to make my first betta flare.

he lived 'til he was 7


----------



## Myates

Case in point, you were one of the main people I was talking about that had one live to a good old age.


----------



## Banicks

Once I get Slevin setup in his tank, it will be next to Victor's tank.

It will be interesting to watch the interaction and reaction between the two of them once I remove the book between the two tanks! Won't need a mirror.


----------



## Luimeril

MrVampire181 said:


> I had a discussion with Linda Olson about this. personally I've never card my fish and Linda was telling me by visually seperating them you cut off their social interaction. believe it or not bettas are very social. bettas often become "depressed" when removed from their siblings or fry. bettas use body language as a way of communicating.


i didn't know that! that might be why Ichi started tail biting after Theo died! he was always in sight of Theo, then one day, he was gone. he seeems a little better, now that he's beside Ms. Spy, though...


----------



## Pitluvs

As owners of a once wild pet, we must mimic their natural environment as much as possible. Bettas flare in the wild to defend their territory, its perfectly normal. It's like owning a pet and not allowing it to hunt for food, or removing tannis from a tank because it doesn't look pretty.


----------



## TheCrysCat

Technically there is the whole "wild's been bred out of them" argument, but I agree with the rest of what Pitluvs is saying. You let your dog, descended from wild canines, chase a ball because that's what his instincts are. Same with bettas.


----------



## Pitluvs

That's why I say once wild  I'm not going to kick my dog out at supper so she can hunt her food, but I do feed grain free protein packed dog food to mimic what she would naturally eat if dogs were wild lol This is why I don't own captive bred lions


----------



## TheCrysCat

They're not *quite* as domesticated as our fish or dogs xD But yeah, it's their basic inclination. After seeing what MrVamp had to say, I might remove the paper dividers from between my fish tanks.


----------



## Luimeril

my guys and gals that can see each other, are doing great. they're always active, bright, and alert. they all have places they can hide if they need to, so they don't ALWAYS gotta see each other. when they do, it's a little flare, then whatever. lol


----------



## Banicks

Well I agree with Pitlivs.

Sure our current Betta Splendens have been bred by humans to expand on finnage and colouring, causing a far removed version to the wild Bettas. As a result they require larger tanks and better conditions than their cousins who can live in poor conditions and smaller areas or bodies of water (debatable of course). Because basically they are a product of human intervention.

But, wild or splenden, instinct still remains for flaring! I think it is quite plausible that they are sociable creatures, and interact through 'dance' and display. Bees do it, birds, so on and so forth 

In my opinion, Victor and now Slevin are extremely sociable with me. They dance like crazy when I wake up in the morning and come home from work in the evening. To me they are saying hello, feed me, and give me some attention  I thought it wasn't possible, but I see loyalty and recognition in a Betta fish more so than I have with cats, birds and other small creatures.


----------



## Laki

If my betta *didn't* flare when I looked at him I would know something is wrong.


----------



## Myates

Laki said:


> If my betta *didn't* flare when I looked at him I would know something is wrong.


Ditto. One of mine loves to flare at me.. what am I to do when he does? Ignore him and walk away and never go see him again? It's one's opinion, but one shouldn't try to force it on others and giving false information.


----------



## Luimeril

Laki said:


> If my betta *didn't* flare when I looked at him I would know something is wrong.


Ichi doesn't flare. i've NEVER seen that boy flare. at all. he won't flare at another betta, not at his reflection, nothing makes him flare. i might actually have to put Scout in a cup, inside his tank, to see him flare(which i would NEVER EVER do!)!


----------



## Silverfang

I've got a boy who flares at pellets. They are so silly when the flare.


----------



## betta dude

nothing wrong with flareing


----------



## Sena Hansler

My Spartan won't flare AT me, but he has Voldemort to pester and be pestered by in the divided tank... but they can escape when needed, they cannot get through or over (it's about 4 inches high and only Voldemort jumps (1 inch)) so it's okay. I'll even be adding more soft plants, live and fake.

And yeah, my Mister did live long  flaring, in a heavy traffic area, even jumped twice out of his bowl (yup. bowl.) xD


----------



## Echo

who peed on OP's Post Toasties?


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol.

I will understand though, considering my one male I do laugh but go "hmm..." because he strains himself soooo much xD I feel bad... but... he does it to himself


----------



## BabeIcanDisco

I personally had a betta who loved flaring, just because he was spoiled and loved to show off for his female. He even got her to flare her gills. When they bred, they never were super aggressive and hardly nipped tails.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Now that's awesome!! My female flared hers twice at the male... as if to say "puleeease leave me be for just... one minute!!!" xD but my male Maine was actual such a gentle guy to her  And he loves to flare  at himself. her. himself. me. himself.


----------



## Echo

Kido's too little to flare. he slaps the water with his tail and blows me raspberries instead. Roxie just wriggles to get attention. Simon flares his little minty heart out before bedtime. i think he likes to see his flashy black beard in his little white face :roll: Louie flares because he can, now.. he had such bad ammonia damage he wasn't able to flare with both gill covers for the longest time, now it's his way of saying "next nom, please!". Zen flares when i startle him, or when he feels i'm feeding the others out of turn :rofl:


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDDD nice echo!!! My Shiloh shouldn't be flaring as half his face is damaged so bad it needs to heal.. he's missing pieces -.- But he does. er.... tries. Half flare. loool. Not even scary it's ridiculous... I mean another betta, would be all "flare!! fl...fail."


----------



## Bettas Rule

MrVampire181 said:


> I had a discussion with Linda Olson about this. personally I've never card my fish and Linda was telling me by visually seperating them you cut off their social interaction. believe it or not bettas are very social. bettas often become "depressed" when removed from their siblings or fry. bettas use body language as a way of communicating.


I really agree with this. I have had my betta's separated where they can't see each other and they were depressed and even started getting sick. Yet when I moved them where they could see each other, the females would get breeding bars and would flirt with the males and the males would flare, build bubble nests and try to look as attractive as possible. I do boy, girl, boy, girl, especially if I want to spawn the pair. When I condition them I keep them within eye shot of each other and I swear it has worked every time. I think betta's are very confident and enjoy "showing off" as a personality quirk. They are the Spartans of the water and if a person truly loves them they will accept that as a part of their nature.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I read on bettatalk that even though bettas can't live together they still like to see others of their own kind.


----------



## fishy friend2

dramaqueen said:


> I read on bettatalk that even though bettas can't live together they still like to see others of their own kind.


That's really interesting. So they can't live together but they enjoy seeing other's of there own kind.... wow


----------



## HatsuneMiku

also if you don't have the space to put all ur betta tanks in a row .. a picture of a betta works the same .. just move it around once in a while ^_^


----------



## nel3

my betta's havent seen each other at all aside from a brief 30 seconds 2 times. other than that, they dont stay close nough or long enough to notice. my vt and copper DT will go into a divided 5gal. would it be ok to let them see each other once in a while until the 5 gal is set up? btw the VT is a pretty good tail biter.


----------



## Myates

It would be fine.. and sometimes that may help with tail biting.
When I had mine separated, they sulked, hung in the back, didn't swim much.. but once I was able to get them all together they are more active and swim around more. They still cat nap and hang out, but nothing like when they were in different areas of the room.


----------



## Silverfang

I know my girls will flare at each other when the mood strikes. Nothing big, just a little flaring to show who's top dog, or who's moody. A little showing off is good now and then.


----------



## nel3

Myates said:


> It would be fine.. and sometimes that may help with tail biting.
> When I had mine separated, they sulked, hung in the back, didn't swim much.. but once I was able to get them all together they are more active and swim around more. They still cat nap and hang out, but nothing like when they were in different areas of the room.


thank you myates. my vt has gotten over the previous bout of bitting a week or 2 ago and is healing. he's cooped up in a .5g until the 5g is ready. though the most annoying thing is his tail was regrowing after 1 month then bam. another round of biting. the .5g isnt by choice for the vt. anything larger than it atm has resulted in tail biting, no bubble nest problems but tail biting for sure.


----------



## Sena Hansler

You'll never know of he tail bites in a divided tank until he is in it  sometimes it does help, as it keeps his focus off his tail and on the other betta, or having lots of plants (soft) too


----------

